# Members only EAST giveaway!



## Rooigevaar (21/6/16)

When I quit smoking and started vaping I used the ECIGSSA forum to learn more about vaping and connect with other vapers just like me! Over the years ECIGSSA has been a valuable resource to me as a vaper and I have learned many things here from what equipment to buy to what juices are good. This forum has benefited me greatly over the last two years and I look forward to what is still to come!

Now to give back to the forum and its awesome members I am going to give away a 100ml bottle of my newest creation "East"

This giveaway is only open to ECIGSSA members and you can only enter on this thread.

To enter please leave a comment and tell us how you have benefited from the forum thus far!

Draw will be on the 4th of July 2016

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (21/6/16)

The forum is a family from far and wide. getting tips for DIY Juice making to building some sick coils and keeping up to date with the latest vape gear and tech and just generally fooling around  this place is awesome !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras (21/6/16)

When I started vaping 5 months ago I had little to no knowledge, everything I know I have learned from the forum and forum members.
The forum is a wealth of knowledge !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (21/6/16)

Been a member for a while now, before I became a member, i truly believed the only electronic cigarettes that existed was Twisp and the cheap Ego (flea market devices) and only stock coils. Since joining a whole new world has opened up for me in respect of advice, devices, building my own very dodgy coils and a shit load of great juices. In Short Great forum, even better members.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (21/6/16)

I started using the forum almost 1 year ago, and it gave me access and advice to get the correct setup to successfully stop smoking, and i am almost 4 months smoke free and not regretting it for a minute, i love vaping, it has become a big part of my life and trying to convert every smoker i encounter is a mission for me now, because i feel great after 10 years of smoking and just dropping it like that for a wayyyy healthier alternative like VAPING, it was the best thing since sliced bread. THANKS ECIGSSA without all of you i wouldn't have got the opportunity to stop smoking, not only for myself but for my 2 beautiful daughters Kiana(2) and Anessa(1 Month).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj (21/6/16)

I started Vaping about 4 months ago and Ecigssa was my main resource after almost giving up on Vaping completely due to sub par products. After returning the device I bought I consulted the forum and ended up getting an awesome kit (Kanger Subtank) which is still my all day vape device. Most valuable part of the forum is the ever friendly and helpful members that don't mind sharing information, tips and experiences.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (21/6/16)

I joined the forum when I started vaping nearly 3 months back and I have had a great deal of support , information and friendship arise as a result of my time on the forums.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton (21/6/16)

The forum is a great place to get information on vaping and new products. Nice cordial members and no trolls (unlike some overseas forums). The biggest benefit is that one can read up on new products and their problems which saves us cash by not buying the bad items.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/6/16)

Found this forum whilst searching alternative for twisp, everyone here has been fantastic.

The knowledge of the community is beyond any forum I have ever been a part of. Diving into the diy world, I have received so much assistance from members here.

If I hadnt found this community, stinkies would probably still be rocking my world...

My second home this, respect goes out to each and everyone here for giving up their time to assist fellow vapers 

Ecigssa - a name I will never ever forget!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## piffht (21/6/16)

Aside from helping me finally get off smokes, the forum has helped me turn what was a simple P.E.N.I.S. into a hobby  I greatly enjoy the gear and coil threads!

There's a really great and informative, close knit community here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (21/6/16)

I have been exposed to some of the coolest people in the world thanks to this forum!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JohnoF (21/6/16)

This forum gives me the knowledge to know which products to buy and which not through the reviews and comments of the great people on this forum, saving me plenty of wasted rands and frustrations.

Thank you ALL!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokGuy (21/6/16)

I did some research on here when I started vaping and looking to upgrade to some better gear now am the proud owner of a RX200s with TFV4 and have never been happier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (21/6/16)

I love forums when I am in need of information and learning something new / getting into a new hobby etc.

So naturally when I wanted to learn more about vaping, I searched for a South African vaping forum and this one stuck out and I had to register.
Super friendly members who are extremely helpful, it got my GF and I into vaping and now we are trying to get others into vaping as well.

Through this forum I have learnt a significant amount regarding vaping, which mods are good, amazing 2nd hand deals, trustworthy vendors (local and international) and learnt about many other vendors I had never heard of before as well as juices and now I am going to try get into the DIY side of thing... It just keeps going. I spend a significant amount of time on this forum at the moment!


So to sum it up, I have benefited from this forum by expanding my knowledge on vape related things, made informed decisions regarding vape gear, found amazing deals, made new friends, my GF no longer smokes which benefits me greatly (duh), provided me with a new hobby... as well as it has kept me entertained and busy at times

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (21/6/16)

I joined this forum originally just to ask one question about vaping because I hated forums but after joining I couldn't leave. This forum provided me with much information about coil building, mods, juices and vaping in general. This has to be one of the best ecig forums. All information in one place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape0206 (21/6/16)

I've been a member for about a month or two and its really been a huge help. Bought my gf's AIO and my pico because of advice that i received on this forum. I haven't been disappointed and dont think i ever will be. I found lotsa vendors in cape town that i never new of all thanks to this forum. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/6/16)

Awesome competition @Rooigevaar 
And wishing you well with the juice

The members on this forum have pretty much taught me everything I know about vaping. They also kept me motivated to continue and improve, especially when things were tough. Without this forum and its members I think there is a good chance I would not be vaping and be back on the stinkies. In addition I have met some great people and had some fantastic special moments. Something I will always cherish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/6/16)

Well this Forum is part of the reason im 6 months smoke free in 4 days time the 25th of June.

Not only have i learnt so much about vaping here but i really enjoy sharing a laugh on here too.
As ive said before and will continue too say we are not just a forum but i believe a family.
I enjoy coming on just too check what uncle @Rob Fisher is now experimenting with. And watchinh folk post there out and about pics...
O yes and also always tanging in @Silver to close my classified threads hahahaha.
There are so many great people on here and if i have to name them all im afraid the night will end before i do.

So overall Ecigssa is what the lighties say.... Fo-shizel-my-niezel hahahah
Hows me im a lightie myself (i think)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cobrali (21/6/16)

I joined this forum in feb, was introduced to vaping by @Lim in Nov/December and since Feb became an active forum stalker. There isn't one day in which I haven't checked this forum on my pc or tapatalk (I only got tapatalk for this forum!) I come on here and I read people's advice, look at builds and all things vape-related! And I met a few forum members through the classifieds, the vapemeets and also store openings. But the one thing I see the most are @Rob Fisher 's vapemails! Almost very single day I get an update and it's uncle Rob's new toys! He always creates FOMO but I have sort of settled down after checking out reviews and experiences on this forum and getting my Cubis, Petri and Target tank. And recently the Tsunami 24..realy spacious build deck! 5 months of coil building led me to the result below, soon I will be making my own wires! Until the next thing uncle rob discovers..my wallet should be safe! 

Edit: forgot to add the pic

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The_Ice (22/6/16)

I love this forum, here I have learned that my twisps were a waste of time. Learned about all the great devices that exist and how to use them as well as the great vendors that sell them as well as other fantastic juices and accessories!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Henx (22/6/16)

Oooooh very noice @Rooigevaar 
I've been vaping for almost 7 months now, and this forum has been a good insight into what gear is good to get, pros and cons. Also what to do in new situations like when i had my first hot spot on my coils etc. This is a very helpful forum and does indeed improve my knowledge on vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (22/6/16)

December 11th, 2015: Change point day
After many unsuccessful attempts at quitting I had decided that I'd had enough of Twisp's and their dud coils and turned to Google to find the answer. A few hours of Googling and site trawling, I found ecigssa. I read through threads of other people with the same coil issues with their Twisps. 
The answer it seemed was to get a box mod. What the hell is a box mod?! Answer: Google box mod, discover the newly released eVic VTC mini and the hunt for one began. Found an online retailer in Durban that had one, called him up and arranged to meet the next day. Smoked my last cig after my supper and went to bed. 

December 12th, 2016: Day 1
It's 10.30am and I'm sitting in a parking lot waiting for Ridwaan to arrive. I feel the urge to go buy myself a loose cig at the shop to smoke while I wait. Luckily Ridwaan arrives and I forget all about getting a cig. Ridwaan takes the time to explain how the device works and the right nic level to chose etc.
It's 11:30am I'm on my way home, brand new eVic mini, battery and a 30ml bottle of Weiner Vapes Belly Rub 6mg. Vaping while I drive I feel for the first time that I can finally do this. I was hooked from the first cloud, hooked on vaping and hooked on Belly Rub.

June 22nd: Month 6
It's 12:04pm and nothing much has changed, I'm still hooked on vaping and still can't get enough of Belly Rub except now it's in 3mg. My life took a turn for the better when I found this site, I found the answers I needed and the family I always wanted! 
My only regret is taking almost 2 weeks to create an account and become an active part of this community. 
This place is my home and everyone here is part of my extended family - it's the people that make this place what it is and it's the people that keep me coming back.

Vape strong my brothers (and sisters)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hyphen (22/6/16)

I've learnt too much to mention here , this forum has been great ! Plus you can win stuff occasionally

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/6/16)

Thank you everyone for the entries so far! Good to hear everyones experiences!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/6/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Thank you everyone for the entries so far! Good to hear everyones experiences!



No words are needed to thank us @Rooigevaar , just a bottle of juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape0206 (27/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> No words are needed to thank us @Rooigevaar , just a bottle of juice


I agree.. Well said @Clouds4Days 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> No words are needed to thank us @Rooigevaar , just a bottle of juice



Lol Funny guy! lets hope you win!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/6/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Lol Funny guy! lets hope you win!



I better. 
Did i ever tell you that story that Conner Mcgregor is my uncles, sisters, dads, cousins of a friends, friend, friend 

Fingers crossed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip (28/6/16)

one word "Freedom" this is what I have gained from this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/6/16)

Most of my friends think along the likes of the "douche flute" meme, so the forum has given me a cool place to interact with like-minded people, where I have learned a lot from new and experienced vapers alike.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imotions (28/6/16)

thiis forum is what pushed me off the ashtray into a cloud of Ry4 lol. when you chat on this forum its all about peace happiness and help. i might not be very active user but i still keep an eye out on whats what ..... i found this thread when browsing for 100ml good boy #justouttingitouthtere hehe 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (28/6/16)

I have had the best advice here getting me onto real vape and away from twisp.

1 week clean of stinkies thanks to this forum!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape0206 (4/7/16)

What time will the draw take place @Rooigevaar

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/7/16)

Before I do the draw I would like to thank everyone that entered, it is the people that make the forum! Thank You!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (4/7/16)

Thank you @Rooigevaar


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/7/16)

Ok so using random.org the winner is @Stosta Congradulations! Please PM me your shipping details asap!

Thank you again to everyone! Keep an eye out for more leading up to VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (4/7/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Ok so using random.org the winner is @Stosta Congradulations! Please PM me your shipping details asap!
> 
> Thank you again to everyone! Keep an eye out for more leading up to VapeCon!



Random.org chose me?!?!!! I can't believe it!!!!!







PM Incoming!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (4/7/16)

Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (4/7/16)

Congrats @Stosta

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

Hey Matt well done bud! Can I come visit this weekend 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (4/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Hey Matt well done bud! Can I come visit this weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Sure! 100mls will last me about a month so no rush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/16)

Congrats on the win @Stosta - enjoy

This was a superb competition @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imotions (4/7/16)

congrats @Stosta

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/7/16)

Nice one @Stosta .
You lucky bugger you.
Enjoy it bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/7/16)

Congrats @Stosta!

Thanks for the comp @Rooigevaar always amazed at the generous and quality give aways on this forum!
Now that I've done sucking up, need to tell me where to get some of those stickers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Congrats @Stosta!
> 
> Thanks for the comp @Rooigevaar always amazed at the generous and quality give aways on this forum!
> Now that I've done sucking up, need to tell me where to get some of those stickers!



You should be able to get stickers from vendors who stock my juice! Hopefully I have some left then you can collect one from me at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

